# Cross your figers 100# plus from the MF-III



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I am leaving tomorrow morning for a tarpon trip in hopes of landing a 100# + fish from the MF III. dont know how many fish over a hundred pounds have been landed from a Gheenoe if any but none in reccent years so far as I know. I hope to change that. I'll be fishing a half mile or so off the beach on the gulf side south of Tampa bay~

wish me luck! (Of course all rods on the boat were built by me so I REEEEEALY hope to get that fish on MY rod!) ;D


L.R.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

GooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooD Luck.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Break a leg!  Or should I say "cut off a toe"!   (I did this one day on the boat, so it's an inside joke!)

[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Go get'em


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Rootin for ya! Good luck.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Good luck to ya L.R.! They are still out there and many of them over 100lbs. If they are hungry you'll get one for sure.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Be sure to wear flotation, and don't lean over the side too far!!  ;D


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I encountered 2 of these monsters this afternoon in Titusville!!!! Of course my 10# Power pro did hold up but it was fun while it lasted. Oh, if anyone catches the fish I lost, I would like my hooks back...... ;D


----------

